# How to delete Search History?



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

Is there a way to delete items from the Search History? It could be done with the 622 but I don't see a way to do it with the Hopper Search History.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

I haven't looked that hard but as far as I've seen can't delete history.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

dbconsultant said:


> Is there a way to delete items from the Search History? It could be done with the 622 but I don't see a way to do it with the Hopper Search History.


No, the search self deletes as searches are added. I'm not sure what number triggers a delete.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

Ok, thanks. So, to keep certain searches active and on top (like "laurel & hardy"), I guess we just need to search on them regularly so they don't go away.


----------



## larry55 (Jun 3, 2010)

go to settings and click on reset and click on everything. You lose all of your recording .


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

larry55 said:


> go to settings and click on reset and click on everything. You lose all of your recording .


Thanks, but I don't want to delete everything. I want to delete some of the search history records but there are 4 or 5 that we use over and over to catch more events, like all the Laurel & Hardy movies, etc. So those timers we don't want to drop off. But I think I can handle that by making sure that we run those searches regularly to keep them close to the top.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

dbconsultant said:


> Is there a way to delete items from the Search History? It could be done with the 622 but I don't see a way to do it with the Hopper Search History.


I know you used to be able to delete the history, but I think that history removal is no longer an option on the 622 anymore.


----------

